# AMT '29 Ford model A roadster



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is my Model A roadster with Corvette running gear


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Very nice. Did you cannibalize a vette or did the kit come that way?


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Does the kit come with those tubes coming out from the engine, idk if they're spark plugs or whatever. They just make every kit look so cool!


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Great job.
Russell


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful job Philo426!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I'm a big fan of the monochromatic look and your colour against the chrome and alloy really looks cool. The tan interior pulls it together nicely.

Chris.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice Model A ! Vette engine looks great peeking out from underneathe the hood like that. Have any other cars ?!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes i do!I'll post more later!


----------

